# Midi-Keyboard als Klavier-Ersatz



## JuanCarlos (27. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich möchte gerne hobby-mäßig das Klavier-Spielen erlernen. Es soll nicht proffessionell sein, sondern nur ein anspruchsvoller Zeitvertreib.

Ich besitze noch kein Keyboard, denke aber, dass das das kleinste Problem ist.

Brauche ich ein VsT-Instrument und eine (Sequencer)-Software? 
Könnte eine alte Cubase-Version auftreiben und später das Midi-Keyboard für komplexere Sachen benutzen. (Bei einem Freund steht noch ne AKAI MPC 2000xl im Keller)
Also sollte es schon auf Midi hinauslaufen.

Wenn diese Dinge gegeben sind, brauche ich ja, wenn ich es mir richtig vorstelle, noch eine Midi-taugliche Soundkarte, oder ?
Das scheint technisch alles sehr anspruchsvoll zu sein.
Gibt es nur diese Lösung oder auch noch etwas einfacheres?

Würde mich über Lösungsvorschläge und Produktinfos sehr freuen und hoffe ich konnte mein Problem verständlich rüberbringen.

Gruß Carlos


----------



## chmee (27. Mai 2010)

Nun Klavierspielen und auf einem Keyboard rumtippen sind zwei verschieden' paar Schuhe. Wenn es wirklich Klavierspielen sein soll, musst Du nach gewichteten Tasten schauen, die es in fertigen E-Pianos gibt, wie auch in MIDI-Masterkeyboards (zB von Doepfer). Das MIDI-Interface kannst Du auch als USB-Variante kaufen, da gibt es sicherlich welche für 20-30Eur.

Und Du musst für Dich entscheiden, was es denn werden soll. In einem E-Piano hast Du die Sounds drin, also für die Sound-Erzeugung (und mögliche Probleme) ist kein Rechner nötig, schnell mal rumklimpern. Trotzalledem wird ein MIDI-Anschluss eingebaut sein, so dass Du das Gespielte (nicht den Sound, sondern die Notenanschläge) im Rechner manifestieren kannst.

Links:
Doepfer LMK4+ - http://www.thomann.de/de/doepfer_lmk4_76t_usb.htm
Fatar VMK-176 - http://www.thomann.de/de/fatar_vmk176_plus.htm

Auswahl E-Pianos - http://www.thomann.de/de/search_dir.html?gf=digitalpianos&bn=&sw=e+piano

MIDI-Interface - http://www.thomann.de/de/swissonic_midiusb_1x1.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## JuanCarlos (27. Mai 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Also es sollte wie gesagt schon auf ein Midi-Keyboard hinauslaufen, da ich ja noch nicht weiß, was ich noch so damit anstellen will. Bin dann glaube ich etwas feier.

Kann man das Interface mit jeder Soundkarte benutzen, oder muss die einen Midi-Port haben. Oder steuert man direkt den USB-Port an? Ist ja dann recht günstig, wenn man bedenkt, dass Soundkarten bei ca. 200 EUR liegen.

Wenn ich mich also für die Midi-Keyboard + Interface Variante entscheide, benötige ich noch einen Sequencer um auf die VST-Instrumente zuzugreifen, oder? Gibt es da ne einfachere Varianta als Cubase?
Und wie sieht es da Soundtechnisch aus? Ist das akzeptabel?

Hoffe mir wird wieder so schnell geholfen, dann kann ich schon bald "Alle meine Endchen spielen"!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Mai 2010)

Und als Ergänzung zu dem, was chmee bereits geschrieben hat:

Ein weiteres Stichwort zur Suche nach geeigneten Klimperkisten ist "Stage Piano".
Diese sind nicht gleich ganze Möbel, sondern haben in etwa Keyboard-Größe.
Wenn du richtig Klavier lernen willst, dann achte neben der gewichteten Tastatur
mit Hammermechanik auf eine Kiste mit 88 Tasten, damit dir die gesamte in der
Literatur üblicherweise genutzte Klaviatur zur Verfügung steht.

Ich würde auch von einem Aufbau abraten, bei dem du quasi ein Master-Keyboard
ohne eigene Klangerzeugung nur über den Rechner nutzen kannst.

Was die in den Stage Pianos eingebauten Klangerzeuger angeht, gibt es gravierende
Unterschiede. Möchtest du gerne möglichst gute, natürliche Klavier- bzw. Flügelsounds
haben, dann haben Yamaha und Kawai einen guten Ruf. Wenn du in der glücklichen
Lage bist, dass Geld überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, dann ist das Roland V-Piano ein
hübsches Schätzchen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## JuanCarlos (27. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Ergänzung.

Hab mir mal die Stage Pianos angeschaut. Die starten mit der Hammermechanik so bei 333 EUR.

http://www.thomann.de/de/thomann_sp5100.htm

Meine günstigste Alternative wäre halbgewichtet und liegt bei nur 169 EUR

http://www.thomann.de/de/m-audio_keystation_88es.htm

Ist für nen Studenten ne Menge Geld.
Frage mich auch, ob ich einen großen Unterschied bei der Gewichtung merke, da ich noch nie auf nem Klavier gespielt habe. Bringe nur 1-2 Jahre Orgel-Erfahrung mit. Habe auch nicht vor, es sei denn es regnet Geld vom Himmel, mal auf ein richtiges Klavier umzusteigen. Und nach Test-Berichten ist die Hammermechanik bei Keyboards immer noch nen Unterschied zum Klavier.
Sehe mich auch eher bei nem Midi-Keyboard, weil ich es dann möglicherweise mal in Verbindung mit Cubase etc. zum produzieren benutzen kann.
Würd mich freuen eure Meinung zu hören und vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch bei meinem letzten Eintrag helfen.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Mai 2010)

Du hast anfangs davon geschrieben, dass du Klavier lernen willst und auch der Thread-Titel
sagt, dass du elektronischen Ersatz für ein Klavier suchst. Das geht nur mit Hammermechanik
einigermaßen realistisch.
Wenn du doch nicht Klavier lernen willst, sondern Keyboard, dann schauts ganz anders aus.
Keyboards auf denen man auch mal nen Klavier-Sound rausbekommt gibt es wie Sand am
Meer.

Wenn dir 333 Euro schon zuviel sind und 169 Euro genehm wären, dann frage ich mich
natürlich erstmal, wie du Cubase und dann auch noch gescheite VST-Instrumente kaufen
willst.

Im Moment driftet mir der Thread ein wenig zu sehr ab in Richtung: Wo krieg ich das Billigste,
was noch Tasten hat und MIDI versteht. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## JuanCarlos (27. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt Cubase ist vorhanden, PC ist vorhanden und zehn gesunde Finger.
Leider fehlt mir als Student das Geld für nen Zeitvertreib 333 EUR auszugeben, wenn ich es auch für 169 EUR haben kann. Klingt für mich logisch.
Außerdem müssen es ja auch nicht die grand3 von Steinberg für nen Anfänger sein. Es gibt ohne Ende FreeSoftWare. Zur Not krame ich ne alte magix-CD raus.

Muss halt alles auch in den finanziellen Rahmen passen. Wenn es dann nicht für mehr als Plastik-Sound aus nem halbgewichteten Master-Keyboard reicht - muss ich damit leben. Sorry.
Soll ja nur nen Hobby sein.
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## chmee (27. Mai 2010)

Nun, sagen wir es mal so : halbgewichtet ist nunmal nicht 100% Klavier. Fertig. Wenn Du also mit Deinen angelernten Fähigkeiten irgendwann mal eine Dame am Flügel begeistern willst, wird das auch funktionieren, uU fehlt Dir die Kraft für die schnellen Passagen und das Feingefühl für die lebendigen Momente.

Und Andersrum : Zumindest sollte es für Klimpern und Üben die 76 Tasten haben. Und ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ein Tastengerät mit eigener Sounderzeugung sehr viel öfter zum Üben angemacht wird als die Variante mit Rechner und VST-Kladderadatsch.

Ach ja, noch zu MIDI : MIDI ist MIDI. Anschlüsse am Keyboard? Anschlüsse am Rechner? Fein, dann kanns losgehen. Ansonsten auch die anderen Beiträge hier lesen, wo das Problem VST und Anforderungen angesprochen wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Mai 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Und ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ein Tastengerät
> mit eigener Sounderzeugung sehr viel öfter zum Üben angemacht wird als die Variante
> mit Rechner und VST-Kladderadatsch.



Ganz genau! Das ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt.
Auch ein billiges MIDI-Keyboard ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, wenns dann doch nur
in der Ecke steht, weil der Aufbau, die Kabelei, die Konfiguriererei einfach nervt. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

